# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Type A Machines Forum >  Thinking about a Series 1 printer from Type A

## Lindros_bigE

I have an uncle who is seriously considering purchasing a Series 1.  Does anyone have any feedback on this printer.  From everything we've seen, we've loved what this printer has to offer.

----------


## DrLuigi

You mean the old model? http://www.typeamachines.com/collect...ducts/series-1

Or the next generation one?

Well it seems at around the same price as a ultimaker and when i look online it seems to do quiet well so..

Maybe some else in this forum that has it could give you more depth review, But i personaly never even heard about this brand before.

----------


## JohnA136

I believe the Type A was one of the printers that was reviewed in the *MAKE Magazine 2013 3D Printer Shoot Out* which is a special edition that is coming out in November.  Check your book store or MAKE for your issue!

----------


## BillDempsey

I've been considering the new 2014 Series 1. Unfortunately, I need a heated build platform and dual extruders from the start, so I'd have to wait until they finally have those available. I'm planning to purchase in January, so I don't think they'll make it in time. As a result, I'm looking at other options. It's a shame because I like the other specs of the printer.

----------


## JohnA136

Looks like the 2014 will have a huge print volume and some nice, built in features?  I sure hope that they incorporate a HBP so that is can print ABS as well as PLA?

----------


## DBFIU

Hello. I run my Type A Series 1 almost 24 hours a day.

I have made hundreds of prints on it so far and this is what I think.

It is rugged and tolerant. The machine has a very large build volume, 12x12, cant really beat that.

The combination of KISSlicer and the series 1 works well. 

But as of today, I believe they are selling their machines to use Cura slicer. So I cant comment on that. I am a die hard fan of KISSlicer.

The cons are that for the price you dont get a heat platform. This is not a deal breaker, I use a glue stick on my glass platform and the PLA never curls. You also don't get dual heads, which; may be unfair for me to say because for the price you do get that large volume. 

The repeatability of the machine is good. It does make mistakes, but usually those are caused by the user messing around with too many parameters and not letting the machine do its thing. I am a tinkerer so I like to see what everything does, I push all the buttons in KISSlicer to push the machine. 

Overall it is a good machine, it has that great big build volume. I would say, that if I had to change something about this machine, I would change the bed design. It may have been changed already, because I have a series 1 BETA which is a year old. I think the newer machines could already have some of these issues solved.

The wifi, I never used. My BETA machine requires some pretty elaborate method of connecting to wifi that I am not interested in learning. I just go through USB and pronterface. So this setup works well for me. I would say, print quality is average but after working out some basic kinks it is a rugged workhose machine.

Hope this helps

----------

